# notebook kauf beratung hilfe!



## jilet81 (5. Juli 2010)

hallo freunde,

ich habe vor ein Notebook zu kaufen und brauche Hilfe, 
Problem ist ich kann maximal 400 Euro dafür ausgeben.

ich will damit Videos konvertieren und bisschen spielen z.b. tomb raider underworld. und bevorzugt mit VIDEO ODER HDMI Anschluss 

ICH HABE DIESE HIER GEFUNDEN ABER WAS IST DEMOWARE UND WAS FÜR EIN GRAFIKCHIP IST DAS 
PREIS 400€ GEBRAUCHT 


Deutsche Gerät, Demoware, nur maximal 1  Woche benutzt - mit Herstellergarantie
Toshiba  Satellite Pro S500-116
• Intel  Core i3-330M 2x 2.13GHz - 3MBL3Cache
• 2048MB DDR3-1066 (1x2GB)
•  250GB SATA-Festplatte
• DVD+/-RW DL SuperMulti-Laufwerk 
• Intel  GMA HD (IGP) max.1288MB shared memory 
• 3x USB 2.0/LAN/WLAN  802.11abgn 
• 5in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/xD) 
• HD Webcam  (1.0 Megapixel) 
• 15.6"HD TFT Hochhelligkeits-Bildschirm mit LED  Hintergrundbeleuchtung und 16:9 Bildformat
(1366x768) 
• Windows 7 Professional 64Bit (als HDD-Recovery) +  Windows XP Professional auf DVD
• Li-Ionen-Akku

1366 x 768 ( WXGA ) Grafik-Controller Intel HD Graphics  Dynamic Video Memory 

IEEE  802.11n 
Kamera Integriert - 1 Megapixel Batterie Lithium-Ionen 
Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows 7  Professional 64-Bit-Edition (Recovery) + XP Professional Downgrade (DVD) OS  vorinstalliert Windows 7


ODER DAS HIER 

400€NEUWARE 
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ASUS  X5DAF-SX023V , AMD Turion II M520 Dual Core 2 x 2.3 GHz, 2048MB, 320GB,  ATI Radeon 5145 DirectX 11[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Prozessor*[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *AMD Turion II M520 Dual Core 2 x 2.3 GHz*[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cache[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 MB[/FONT] 
   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Arbeitsspeicher*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Größe[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *2048 MB*[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Technologie[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DDR2  SDRAM[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]max.  Erweiterung auf[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 4096 MB[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Verbaut[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 von 2  Modulen[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Formfaktor[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] SODIMM  200-Polig[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
ATI Mobility Radeon® HD5145 DirectX 11 Beschleunigung
*echte 512 MB, keine 
shared Grafik *[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
VGA-Ausgang[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ja[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Webcam[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ja, 1.3  Megapixel [/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Festplatte*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Anzahl[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 1 [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kapazität[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 320 GB [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Umdrehung[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5400rpm 
[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Laufwerk*[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] DVD Super Multi Brenner (Double Layer) DVD+/-RW, DVD-RAM [/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Display*[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *15,6"* 1366 x 768 Pixel (16:9)[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Besonderheit[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Color  Shine Glare Type*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Schnittstellen*[/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]USB 2.0[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4x[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Kommunikation*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ethernet LAN[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1000 MBit/s[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wireless  Lan[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eingebautes  Wireless-LAN (WLAN) Standard pre-n 802.11 b/g/n mit bis zu 300 Mbit/s  (WEP, WPA und WPA2 Verschlüsselung) [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  Anschlüsse:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1x  VGA
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1x  Mikrofon in
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1x Line out (Kopfhörer/ Lautsprecher)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1x RJ-45 Ethernet
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1x DC-in  (Netzteil)
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 1x Kensington Slot
1x ExpressCard?/54 Einschub 
[/FONT]
     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sound*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chipsatz[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] SoundBlaster-Pro und MS-Sound kompatibel [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mikrofon-in[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] ja [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kopfhörer-out[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ja[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Ausstattung*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kensington- Schloss Buchse[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] ja [/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Office  2007 Ready[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] ja [/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Garantie*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gewährleistung[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 24 Monate[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Betriebssystem/Software*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Betriebssystem[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ein Open Source Betriebssystem zu Testzwecken ist installiert. 
Nach dem Kauf ist ein Update auf z.b. Vista Premium (kostenpflichtig)  möglich. Die Verwendung eines eigenen Windows ist natürlich möglich. 
[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Notebookeigenschaften*[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Abmessungen[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 37 cm x 25.6 cm x 3.5 cm[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Akkulaufzeit[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bis zu  3.0 Stunden[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gewicht[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 2.70 kg[/FONT]


----------



## 1821984 (5. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit. Also für spiele sind die beide völliger schrott. Die Intel Grafik ist ne integrierte Lösung mit max. 128MB eigenen speicher. Die ATI ist zwar besser aber reichen tun beide lediglich für CSS und sowas in der art. Wenn das Budget bei 500€ liegen würde gibt es eine sehr viel bessere auswahl, womit du in einem Jahr auch noch halbwegs dabei bist. Aber diese beiden von dir sind jetzt schon schrott!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2010)

Der GRafikchip in dem Asus ist ganz o.k für den Preis, ich weiß aber nicht, was TR underworld so braucht. Mit der Karte geht zB MW2 auf minimalen Details nochüber 50 FPS, Risen um die 40 FPS... "schrott" ist die auf keinen Fall, da liegt 1821984 daneben, außer man definiert "Schrott" mit "Schafft nicht mal MW2 oder BF BC2 auf mittel in 50FPS"  

Für 400€ kriegt man aber als Neuware eh nix besseres.


Demoware dürfte vermutlich einfach nur heißen, dass es ein Vorführgerät ist.


----------



## michelthemaster (5. Juli 2010)

jilet81 schrieb:


> hallo freunde,
> 
> 400€NEUWARE
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ASUS  X5DAF-SX023V , AMD Turion II M520 Dual Core 2 x 2.3 GHz, 2048MB, 320GB,  ATI Radeon 5145 DirectX 11[/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## 1821984 (5. Juli 2010)

hallo herbboy! ja ich meine damit genau was du sagst nur halt eben das man diese geräte in nem Jahr oder schon früher nicht mehr gabrauchen kann. Da bekommt man für 100€ mehr schon sehr viel besseres!

Ich weiß, 100€ sind auch geld nur man darf da nicht ungeduldig sein oder sachen überstürzten. Grad wenn das Budget klein ist, versuch ich doch lieber noch nen moment länger auszuhalten und dann aber was vernünftiges.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2010)

Für 500€ kriegst Du aktuell aber auch nur ne 4570 oder so, und die ist nicht besser als die 5145. Nicht von der Nummer verwirren lassen: die 5145 IST eine 4570, und zwar sogar einer leicht höher getaktete  Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145

Und wenn er schon jetzt nur so rel alte Spiele wie TR underworld (is von 2008) spielt, dann seh ich da nicht unbedingt die Gefahr, dass er in einem Jahr dann erwartet, die dann neuesten Spiele zocken zu können


----------



## jilet81 (5. Juli 2010)

zu erst danke an euch 
also mit intel grafik  vergesse ich und vorschlag mit 500€ auch nicht schlecht, mit bisschen Geduld kann  das schaffen 
was kannst du mir empfehlen für 500€ 

und noch ein frage kann ich Notebook ohne hdmi oder Video Ausgang mit Fernseher verbinden? über Display Anschluss vielleicht, zum filme gucken.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2010)

mit ganz viel glück bekommt auch ne 4650 aber du hast recht, hab nicht gedacht, dass die so gut abschneidet. Sch...  Nummern immer und jetzt fangen die auch noch mit so 560V und sowas an.

Weis man denn, wie man die Nummern aufschlüsseln kann? Bei Nvidia ist das ja so:

z.B GTX280M

GTX / GT usw. = Einsteiger / Main / Profi
2 = aktualität / Technik
80 = Leistungsklasse
M = sollte klar sein

@jilet81: schau das du nen HDMI bekommst, weil es nunmal der standart ist. Reinstecken und gut und nicht mehr was rumprobieren und dann geht das am TV nicht oder oder oder!

So kostet zwar 540€ aber ich sag ja mit glück bekommt man sowas auch mal für 500€ oder halt bei den Eltern ab arbeiten im Haushalt oder Garten oder Auto sauber machen. Ich hab mir so auch mal etwas zuschuss geholt früher.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/toshiba+satellite+l500+1tc+68615


----------



## jilet81 (6. Juli 2010)

spiele sind nicht so wichtig, wenn ich irgend welche spiele spielen kann dan ist ok
zb. mit mein alte Kiste zu hause (sempron 2600+ und radeon 9250) finde ich kein spiel zum spielen 

ich meine wen ich bisschen Spielauswahl habe mit meinem Notebook das reicht auch


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2010)

ja ja das sagen sie alle und dann wollen sie doch Crysis ausprobieren! LOL

Nein aber wie du in meinem Tip siehst, bekommst du dort sehr viel mehr fürs geld. 
Das es Toshiba ist, mag zufall sein aber ich habe genau das gleich nur mein Prozzi ist etwas aktueller aber das sollte kein abbruch tun. 
Ich bin mit meinem zu 100% zufrieden. Der Nummernblock ist auch gut bei einem 15". Die Tastatur kann man wirklich gebrauch (guter anschlag und biegt sich nicht durch oder so sachen). Und von der leistung her nun ja also CoD MW2 lauft auf max. ohne AA oder so mit konstanten 50-60Fps. Ein Metro 2033 packt es auch aber da wird es mit 25Fps bei ca. mit Einstellungen schon langsam zäh! 
Auch vom Temphaushalt ist es sehr gut. Im Office sind die Lüfter eigentlich fast immer aus. Nur ein ganz leises summen, aber sobald man Tippt oder Musik laufen hat, hört man diese nicht. Ab und zu dreht der von der Graka mal kurz hoch für ne Sekunde.

Spielebetrieb ist es aber schon warnehmbar. LOL. Da gibt es leisere aber man will ja auch spielen und nicht die ruhe genießen!


----------



## jilet81 (6. Juli 2010)

ok danke ich such mal weiter vielleicht finde ich was mit 4650 für 500€ 
aber wirklich bin nicht der Spiel Freak, nur manchmal  wenn es langweilig wird, will ich bisschen spielen, egal was, nur soll mit gamepad laufen und nicht ein nervende Spiel sein,  sogar reicht das tomb raider serie.


----------



## jilet81 (6. Juli 2010)

ich habe das hier gefunden was meint ihr das ist genau für mich oder nicht?
notebook ist gebraucht aber hat 1 jahr garantie 400€

Acer Aspire 7730G-644G64Mn



• Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 2x 2.00GHz
• 4096MB (2x 2048MB) Ram
• 640GB Festplatte (2x320GB)
• DVD-Dual / DVD-SuperMultibrenner DL
• NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 512MB (HDMI, VGA)
• 4x USB 2.0/Modem/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11abgn
• HDMI
• ExpressCard/54 Slot
• 5in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/xD)
• FingerPrint Reader
• Webcam
• 17" WXGA+ glare CrystalBright TFT-Display (1440x900)
• Bluetooth
• S/PDIF-out
• HDMI
• 4x USB 2.0
• Dolby Home Theater
• EasyPort IV Dockinganschluss
• Windows Vista Home Premium
• Li-Ionen-Akku
• 3.80kg

ODER *Siemens Xi 3670

*

● 18,4" Brilliant View HD+ Widescreen Display
● Intel Centrino COre2Duo P8700 Prozessor mit 2 x 2.53 GHz
● 640 GB Festplatten ( 2 x 320GB )
● 4.096 MB Ram Arbeitsspeicher
● DVD-Super-Multi-Double-Layer-Brenner
● Wireless Lan
● 3 x Hi-Speed USB 2.0
● 15-in-1 Kartenleser
● deutsches Gerät mit deutscher Tastatur
● Bluetooth
● 2 Grafikkarten: NVidia GeForce GT 130M + Intel GMA 4500M
● Firewire
● e-Sata
● gegen Spritzwasser geschützte Tastatur
● HDMI Anschluss
● Windows 7 Home Premium
● ExpressCard Slot
● inclusive Multimedia-Fernbedienung


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

Das Acer ist ca. auf dem Niveau von Notebooks, die neu um die 550-600€ kosten mit ner AMD 4650. Die 9600m war bekannt, dass die auch mal SEHR heiß werden kann... also, ich weiß nicht... wenn es einwandfrei ist, dann wäre das o.k, aber ich persönlich würd mich da mit zB nem nagelneuen Samsung R522 Satin für ca. 590€ wohler fühlen. Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  wäre dann halt 15,4 Zoll.

Aber wie gesagt: wenn es einwandfrei ist, wäre es o.k


----------



## jilet81 (6. Juli 2010)

das ist super Notebook aber ist für mich zu teuer ich suche weiter wenn ich nicht finde dann muss ich asus den ich zu erst gedacht habe kaufen.

was ist mit Nvidia Geforce GT 240M  gibt es bekannte Probleme mit diesen Grafikkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2010)

Da sind mir keine Probleme bekannt.


----------



## jilet81 (6. Juli 2010)

wenn ich mit ein gute grafikkarte und prozessor ein packart bell finde sind diese notebooks gut?


----------



## jilet81 (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe viel gesucht aber wieder bei ersten asus gelandet, und 80% meine Gehirnzellen  sind tot wegen heutige Such Aktion 

für 400€  ist beste neue Notebook ist ASUS X5DAF-SX023V wie gesagt ich bin nicht der spiele Freak, und für rest reicht diese asus, einzige Problem bleibt HDMI Anschluss
und das erledige ich irgend wie anderes

sogar kostet diese asus überall über 500€
ich warte noch einen Tag dann bestelle ich.

nochmal danke an euch mit eure Hilfe habe ich noch etwas über Grafikkarten gelernt
übrig bleibt deutsche Sprache, das muss ich noch lernen, wenn es nochmal 8 Jahre dauert.

ich wünsche euch ein guten nacht


----------

